# Freeriding board, did i mess up?



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

So i've been snowboarding for around4-5 years now. I've never really had my own board, but i've got the basic riding in pretty good, maybe better than what i was awere of. I didn't snowboard anything at all last year so this year i was really eager to get my own board. So i went to a sport shop talked to a guy there and maybe i was a bit humble when he asked me how good i was etc. since he recommended me a Burton Indie board which he said was fine for beginners and overall riding, so i bought it.

The thing is that when i got to the slopes riding snowboard was a bit easier than what i rememberd. I was afriad i had lost all my "skills" the one year i didn't snowboard at all but they were still pretty much intact. When i was younger i used to just ride down the hill, i didn't feel any need to hit the jumps or anything like that. Some good ol' powder was all i needed, and i still love powder! But seeing how it's often very little powder at my local skisenter i've started to get more intrested in the jumping, jibbing and all that part of snowboarding.

And that's why i think i kinda screwd up when i bought this board. I've done some rails on it and landed a few basic tricks like 180 and halfway grabs, mostly though i just jump and try to get some air. But the board is so long, i'm pretty tall and it goes all the way up to my chin, almost a little over it. And it seems like everybody else is riding on these mini rooki freestyle boards (or whatever they're called) spinning around doing tricks just like that, it just looks so much easier..

When i look at the board i can't help to regret a little that i bought it, i try to tell myself that it's just fine and that it isn't that long etc. but it just doesn't work. The thing is i can't aford to buy a new board anytime soon, MAYBE next year, but being rasied by a singel parent i'm not exactly rich :/

I guess what i want to know is that if a somewhat long freeriding board works for doing tricks, hitting rails etc. or if it's just a death cause?

Thanks.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

shary said:


> And that's why i think i kinda screwd up when i bought this board. I've done some rails on it and landed a few basic tricks like 180 and halfway grabs, mostly though i just jump and try to get some air. But the board is so long, i'm pretty tall and it goes all the way up to my chin, almost a little over it. And it seems like everybody else is riding on these mini rooki freestyle boards (or whatever they're called) spinning around doing tricks just like that, it just looks so much easier..
> 
> When i look at the board i can't help to regret a little that i bought it, i try to tell myself that it's just fine and that it isn't that long etc. but it just doesn't work. The thing is i can't aford to buy a new board anytime soon, MAYBE next year, but being rasied by a singel parent i'm not exactly rich :/
> 
> ...


truth is you'll be fine. sure your board might be a little stiff for some press. sure some jibs might feel awkward but you'll get use to it. Just keep on going until you can buy a new board or setup. for most people the board should be between your chin and nose. also having a longer board for spinning jumps is sometimes better because you have a longer edge to grip the jump. The size of your board won't effect your rail riding until your doing 180 to presses and 270 ons where it helps to have a bit smaller board


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

my board goes to my nose.... i ride park all day.... you just gotta get use to it


----------



## 1aSTIg1 (Dec 29, 2010)

im a complete noob to snowboarding but the way i think of it and this applys to any sport i do, if i feel i have a disadvantage somewhere i think of it as a strength, in other words if you have a long board but master the tricks with it then wouldnt it be way easier when you get a shorter one, just my thought


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

little boards are only really good for rails and boxes... i perfer a larger board


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you guys seriously using the chin-nose method? Your snowboard can't tell how tall you are, but it can definitely feel your weight. This might help:
Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

1aSTIg1 said:


> im a complete noob to snowboarding but the way i think of it and this applys to any sport i do, if i feel i have a disadvantage somewhere i think of it as a strength, in other words if you have a long board but master the tricks with it then wouldnt it be way easier when you get a shorter one, just my thought


not really like alxstat said its mainly for rails where a smaller board helps.


----------

